# Yellow Baby Blanket & Ruffle



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

First I want to thank all of you for all your kind words, you all really made me feel proud. Thank you.
I wrote out the pattern, and it is in multiples of 20st, I used 80st to get the baby blanket, but if you wanted to make it even bigger just keep adding more multiples of 20st. 
With the ruffle, where it says turn, leave the 3st on the needle and not knit them.
Some of you asked what yarn I used, and I mostly use Bernat Super Saver. I like a thicker yarn, and although I looked at baby yarn, it seemed too thin for my liking.
So again, thank you all very much.
Crystal.


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

I'm sorry I can't open it. Would love the pattern


----------



## annjaneice (Nov 11, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern! The blanket is just beautiful and I was hoping you would post it. I can't wait to try it.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Mary JB said:


> I'm sorry I can't open it. Would love the pattern


Open Office (free -- google for it) will open it. Or, Microsoft Word probably would if you go find the pattern from within MS Word. OR, you can try "insert file" from within MS Word.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

What size of needles?


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. I am going to print it off as soon as I get home from work in about and hour.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Crystal, thank you so much. It's such a beautiful blanket and I look forward to making it.


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

I used size 7mm for the ruffle and size 5 circular on the blanket .


babybop said:


> What size of needles?


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

CrystalP said:


> I used size 7mm for the ruffle and size 5 circular on the blanket .
> 
> 
> babybop said:
> ...


Thanks for the information, and thanks for the pattern. A very beautiful Blanket.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful blanket..Thank you for the pattern..


----------



## Margie1802 (Apr 22, 2012)

When I want an acrylic worsted weight yarn, I use Bernat Simply Soft. It seems to stay softer and pill less than the Super Saver Acrylic and the price is competitive. Happy knitting!


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

Crystal... thanks very much for the yellow baby blanket and ruffle pattern. I was able to open and copy with absolutely NO problem. will definitely try out this blanket and edging.

just want to say how much I admire your talent. have followed your postings, and marveled at the different stitches you've come up with and your beautiful projects. and THIS project is simply put, spectacular. Thank You for your generous, sharing spirit!

Jan


----------



## elizabeth12 (Apr 22, 2012)

I just this minute joined and somehow landed on this page. Can we see a picture of this blanket?

Is it difficult? I am looking or simple patterns, as I am new. Thank you.


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

elizabeth12 said:


> I just this minute joined and somehow landed on this page. Can we see a picture of this blanket?
> 
> Is it difficult? I am looking or simple patterns, as I am new. Thank you.


================

welcome!!!

look at the page numbers in the upper right side of the page... either click your backspace button or click on pg 1 and it should take you back so you can see the pictures. if you look on (i think it's pg 9) there's a link to download the patterns. they look easy enough. very clearly written instructions.

i think you'll find this community of people VERY helpful and you'll find LOTS of new ideas.

Jan


----------



## elizabeth12 (Apr 22, 2012)

Thank you Jan I got the download to work but haven't figured out how to navigate back to page 1. The earliest post I see is the Thank you message from Crystal. 

I guess it takes a while to learn to navigate here.

Thank you for the welcome.

I got to the front by clicking on the author's name. That is gorgeous, but way too hard for me!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks so much Crystal...I cannot get it to open either..sigh...if someone can offer this pattern in PDF format I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern you did a gorgeous job on it


----------



## MizNoOne (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you Crystal so very much for sharing your pattern with us! Your blanket is absolutely gorgeous! I made a pdf of your pattern and since some are unable to open the .rtf format pattern you posted, I hope you won't mind if I go ahead and post the pdf version? I hope this helps those who couldn't download/open the other one. Thank you again, your work is beautiful!


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

I couldn't get it to open on my computer either. I would so love to have your pattern Crystal! It is so pretty.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

elizabeth12 said:


> I just this minute joined and somehow landed on this page. Can we see a picture of this blanket?
> 
> Is it difficult? I am looking or simple patterns, as I am new. Thank you.


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-76062-1.html

The picture is found at this link.


----------



## eilenablue (Feb 15, 2012)

MizNoOne said:


> Thank you Crystal so very much for sharing your pattern with us! Your blanket is absolutely gorgeous! I made a pdf of your pattern and since some are unable to open the .rtf format pattern you posted, I hope you won't mind if I go ahead and post the pdf version? I hope this helps those who couldn't download/open the other one. Thank you again, your work is beautiful!


Thank you MizNoOne for posting the PDF version of Crystal's beautiful baby blanket. I couldn't manage to open the rtf format file either. Much appreciated. - Kind regards - Elaine.


----------



## eilenablue (Feb 15, 2012)

CrystalP said:


> First I want to thank all of you for all your kind words, you all really made me feel proud. Thank you.
> I wrote out the pattern, and it is in multiples of 20st, I used 80st to get the baby blanket, but if you wanted to make it even bigger just keep adding more multiples of 20st.
> With the ruffle, where it says turn, leave the 3st on the needle and not knit them.
> Some of you asked what yarn I used, and I mostly use Bernat Super Saver. I like a thicker yarn, and although I looked at baby yarn, it seemed too thin for my liking.
> ...


Thanks for posting photos and pattern information for your beautiful baby blanket Crystal. The blanket is absolutely gorgeous!! Unfortunately, I couldn't open the file, but managed to open and save it in the PDF format that MizNoOne posted. Kind regards - Elaine.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

In your instructions you have SLP1..is this slipped knitwise? I would think so as the before and after stitches are knit. The ruffle says SLP1 PW..which is slip 1 purlwise. Am I correct? We repeat the 10 rows for the blanket, and the 8 rows for the ruffle until the length we want? 

This actually looks easy and I will try to make it!

Lovely blanket!

June


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

Yes you slip purlwise. If you do the ruffle, you will be surprised at how long it takes lol. Good luck. ( And yes the pattern is easy )


Junelouise said:


> In your instructions you have SLP1..is this slipped knitwise? I would think so as the before and after stitches are knit. The ruffle says SLP1 PW..which is slip 1 purlwise. Am I correct? We repeat the 10 rows for the blanket, and the 8 rows for the ruffle until the length we want?
> 
> This actually looks easy and I will try to make it!
> 
> ...


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

Of course I dont mind. There were so many that wanted the pattern so I figured it would be easier to type it out and just save it to my computer then post it. I really wasn't sure how else to do it. So, thank you for your download.


MizNoOne said:


> Thank you Crystal so very much for sharing your pattern with us! Your blanket is absolutely gorgeous! I made a pdf of your pattern and since some are unable to open the .rtf format pattern you posted, I hope you won't mind if I go ahead and post the pdf version? I hope this helps those who couldn't download/open the other one. Thank you again, your work is beautiful!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

have a question, to have the ruffle, do you add this on after the blanket is finished or do you knit it along as you go? Sorry, I haven't seen it written this way, so am a bit confused on how you would add it to the finished blanket. 
Thank you, it's a beautiful blanket!!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Ty ty ty for the PDF formatted pattern...YOU are a doll.



MizNoOne said:


> Thank you Crystal so very much for sharing your pattern with us! Your blanket is absolutely gorgeous! I made a pdf of your pattern and since some are unable to open the .rtf format pattern you posted, I hope you won't mind if I go ahead and post the pdf version? I hope this helps those who couldn't download/open the other one. Thank you again, your work is beautiful!


----------



## ladydog (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks, your yellow balnket was beautiful and now they will live forever across the world... thanks!


----------



## Betsiann (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks Crystal. Like you I like the thicker yarn. I will be doing it as soon as I finish my Bear Claw Throw.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## valene (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern----another to add to my list of "Winter Knitting"


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Do you have a picture. I must have missed it if you posted before.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you for the pattrn. I really liked the blanket.

For the person who asked about the picture - The picture of the blanket is the first on the list of pictures from yesterday.


----------



## adele02155 (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks, and yes I knitted the ruffle after the blanket was done, then I sewed it on with the yellow yarn.


Marianne818 said:


> have a question, to have the ruffle, do you add this on after the blanket is finished or do you knit it along as you go? Sorry, I haven't seen it written this way, so am a bit confused on how you would add it to the finished blanket.
> Thank you, it's a beautiful blanket!!


----------



## cwknitnut (Nov 16, 2011)

CrystalP said:


> First I want to thank all of you for all your kind words, you all really made me feel proud. Thank you.
> I wrote out the pattern, and it is in multiples of 20st, I used 80st to get the baby blanket, but if you wanted to make it even bigger just keep adding more multiples of 20st.
> With the ruffle, where it says turn, leave the 3st on the needle and not knit them.
> Some of you asked what yarn I used, and I mostly use Bernat Super Saver. I like a thicker yarn, and although I looked at baby yarn, it seemed too thin for my liking.
> ...


Awesome! Thanks, I can always use a new baby blanket pattern.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Mary JB said:


> I'm sorry I can't open it. Would love the pattern


here it is as a .pdf file


----------



## jackki (Dec 21, 2011)

CrystalP said:


> First I want to thank all of you for all your kind words, you all really made me feel proud. Thank you.
> I wrote out the pattern, and it is in multiples of 20st, I used 80st to get the baby blanket, but if you wanted to make it even bigger just keep adding more multiples of 20st.
> With the ruffle, where it says turn, leave the 3st on the needle and not knit them.
> Some of you asked what yarn I used, and I mostly use Bernat Super Saver. I like a thicker yarn, and although I looked at baby yarn, it seemed too thin for my liking.
> ...


Hi Crystal, can you let me know roughly how much wool it took to knit please? jackki


----------



## Ray-ray (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi to all
Hey you might be able to open these files/downloads by "RIGHT" clicking the "download"
I know it's very frustrating when something is right there and you can not get it to download or print, try a right click and see if that'll do it.


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

Thank you, Crystal for posting the pattern. What size needles and what yarn did you use?


----------



## marysmeme (Mar 24, 2012)

I love the pattern. If you didn't knit the lace border how would you do just a regular border? Also what does PW mean in the pattern. another question---If you do multiples of 20 for the afghan, do you do multiples of 17 for the ruffle? Thanks


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

PW means to slip one purl wise. I did knit the border. If you double the border stitches it would be waaaay too wide.


marysmeme said:


> I love the pattern. If you didn't knit the lace border how would you do just a regular border? Also what does PW mean in the pattern. another question---If you do multiples of 20 for the afghan, do you do multiples of 17 for the ruffle? Thanks


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

I know what slp 1 is but what is PW? Is is purl-wise?


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Had a question about the PW but see you already answered it. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## marieannetowells (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for putting this is a PDF format.


----------



## marysmeme (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi again, What I meant to ask is---if I didn't make the ruffle could I just do a regular edge like K1,P,K1P1etc. on both edges of the afghan? Thanks.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Beautiful blanket--beautiful work! Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## lala57 (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you Cyrstal, The blanket id beautiful, you did a great job


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

great, thanks it opened for me & i want to try it!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing, it is really beautiful.


----------



## jenny012760 (Mar 24, 2011)

Mary JB said:


> I'm sorry I can't open it. Would love the pattern


 Made into a pdf for you.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

MizNoOne said:


> Thank you Crystal so very much for sharing your pattern with us! Your blanket is absolutely gorgeous! I made a pdf of your pattern and since some are unable to open the .rtf format pattern you posted, I hope you won't mind if I go ahead and post the pdf version? I hope this helps those who couldn't download/open the other one. Thank you again, your work is beautiful!


Thank you MizNoOne for posting the pdf of the blanket, I could not get it to open at all. This is beautiful and I'd like to make a larger blanket for myself. Thank you Crystal again for sharing!


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you so much! It is on my 'to do' list!!


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Your pattern for the Blanket says cast on 20 sts. Are you doing strips - It must be more than 20 sts. wide.


----------



## Barons daughter (May 17, 2011)

wow thank you so much for the pattern. I will start this tommorrow evening.


----------



## Barons daughter (May 17, 2011)

wow thank you so much for the pattern. I will start this tommorrow evening.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Crystal,

If I may, you may want to edit your pattern to show not only the size needles used, but the yarn used and the quantity of yarn used, as well as the gauge you got on this blanket, and the finished size. Someone looking at the download months from now may not be able to associate it with your other posts and the pattern will be rather vague without that information.


----------



## courtjester (Feb 16, 2012)

I can not find the picture either. I am also new to the site. Is there anyway to search for the picture. The pattern looks great. Would like to see a pci.

Susan


----------



## Mar 18 (Feb 4, 2011)

Crystal-----did you ever think one little blanket could cause so much conversation??? Always when looking for a 'past post' you can go to 'search' above and type in article you are looking for, I have been very lucky doing this, months later. Ladies, I used give my Mother recipes and she would add or subtract ingredients and it was always good. Soooo with the blanket--make it wider, longer, different edging, and ruffle smaller or larger-------it is yours to do!!!! Thanks so much for the pattern Crystal, I will be trying this soon. Hopefully I do as well as you. God Bless you. M ^j^


----------



## jennylynn (May 16, 2011)

I just want to repeat what everybody else has said -- this blanket is beautiful and thank you so much for sharing the pattern. I already have a beautiful yarn for it and can't wait to try it!


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

You can put whatever edge you like. The ruffle was made after the blanket was done then sewn on. You can put whatever trim you like on it. Have Fun


marysmeme said:


> Hi again, What I meant to ask is---if I didn't make the ruffle could I just do a regular edge like K1,P,K1P1etc. on both edges of the afghan? Thanks.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you very much for your beautiful pattern. I really like the Bernat Super Saver yarn as well.


----------



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

elizabeth12 said:


> I just this minute joined and somehow landed on this page. Can we see a picture of this blanket?
> 
> Is it difficult? I am looking or simple patterns, as I am new. Thank you.


Here is the link.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-76062-1.html


----------



## Elaine Ohs (Jan 27, 2011)

CrystalP said:


> First I want to thank all of you for all your kind words, you all really made me feel proud. Thank you.
> I wrote out the pattern, and it is in multiples of 20st, I used 80st to get the baby blanket, but if you wanted to make it even bigger just keep adding more multiples of 20st.
> With the ruffle, where it says turn, leave the 3st on the needle and not knit them.
> Some of you asked what yarn I used, and I mostly use Bernat Super Saver. I like a thicker yarn, and although I looked at baby yarn, it seemed too thin for my liking.
> ...


In the ruffled you have a "PW" Could you tell me what that is? I don't think I have ever seen it before. 
Thanks, Elaine


----------



## nanamarion1 (Nov 19, 2011)

CRYSTAL, WOULD YOU REPOST A PICTURE OF THE AFGHAN? cAN'T GET BACK TO IT ANYWAY i TRY. THANKS SO MUCH.


----------



## MizNoOne (Aug 17, 2011)

I've already posted a pdf of Crystal's pattern, which includes all of Crystal's pictures. I know one person said she was unable to download the pdf though. Is everyone else also unable to download it? Anyway, just wanted to let you know that the first pdf does have the pictures included in it. Hope it helps.


----------



## MizNoOne (Aug 17, 2011)

I am posting my pdf of Crystal's baby blanket including the pictures again. Hope it works!


----------



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

nanamarion1 said:


> CRYSTAL, WOULD YOU REPOST A PICTURE OF THE AFGHAN? cAN'T GET BACK TO IT ANYWAY i TRY. THANKS SO MUCH.


I posted the link just 2 posts above yours.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Is there a picture somewhere? It really sounds like what I have been looking for.


----------



## MizNoOne (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm also posting Crystal's pattern (with pictures) in .doc format, for those who prefer it that way. I used the OpenOffice.org Writer program, to create it, which is a free program online. Maybe it will help those who are still having a problem downloading the pdf.


----------



## nanamarion1 (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks MizNoOne. Got the download with the pics this time. So appreciative. What would I do without my fellow KPers?


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

Crystal, THANK YOU for offering the pattern, the blanket is lovely. I am not able to download a Word document, tho. Would you be able/willing to offer it in PDF format?


----------



## MizNoOne (Aug 17, 2011)

You're so welcome nanamarion1! 
I'm sorry the doc wouldn't open for you either knitter59. Do you have the OpenOffice.org Writer software installed on your PC to open it? If not, it is free for you to download on the internet! Two or three of us have already posted a pdf of this same pattern here. If you still can't find it, please click on "Search" up above, then type in "Yellow Baby Blanket with Ruffle". It will bring the patterns up. Hope this helps!


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

The PW means when you slip the stitch you slip it purl wise.


Elaine Ohs said:


> CrystalP said:
> 
> 
> > First I want to thank all of you for all your kind words, you all really made me feel proud. Thank you.
> ...


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

I have OpenOffice Writer but when I download it goes to Word. The file opens but I can't save it or print it or copy it to Writer. Sigh.


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

Yayyyy!!!! I found the PDF download instead of the .doc and it worked. Thank you for your patience with me.


----------



## patmastel (Mar 2, 2012)

What am I missing? I see the pattern, but no picture of the blanket. Where do I see the blanket, it sounds just as cute as can be,and would love to make one. Thanks,Pat


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

If you go to search, type in: Well Here It Is and you should find the picture. I hope you like it, Crystal.


patmastel said:


> What am I missing? I see the pattern, but no picture of the blanket. Where do I see the blanket, it sounds just as cute as can be,and would love to make one. Thanks,Pat


----------



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

patmastel said:


> What am I missing? I see the pattern, but no picture of the blanket. Where do I see the blanket, it sounds just as cute as can be,and would love to make one. Thanks,Pat


Go back to the previous page. There is a posting with a little blue word "download" by misnoone and on the same page I posted the link to the page with the picture - also blue.


----------



## Elaine Ohs (Jan 27, 2011)

CrystalP said:


> The PW means when you slip the stitch you slip it purl wise.
> 
> 
> Elaine Ohs said:
> ...


I guess I was half asleep when I read the instructions. I do know about PW, but thanks for waking up my memory. Elaine


----------



## MizNoOne (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi Knitter59
No, you are correct... if you have a file that's already open in a certain program, then you cannot save it to a different program. You can only save your file (pattern) back to the program that it's already open in.
If you double-click a file in Windows and it opens in the wrong software program, please follow these steps to choose the program you would prefer that file to use. You can change this setting for an individual file, or you can tell Windows to open all files of that same type in the software program you choose.

1. Open the folder that contains the file/pattern you want to change.

2. Right-click the file/pattern that you want to change, and then depending on the type of file, either click "Open With" or point to Open With and then click "Choose Default Program".

3. Click the program that you want to use to open this file.

4. Now do one of the following:

If you want all files of that type to open in the same software program, select the check box that says "Always use the selected program to open this kind of file", and then click "OK."
If you only want that file to open in the software program just THIS ONE TIME, clear the check box that says "Always use the selected program to open this kind of file", and then click "OK".
I don't know what OS you're running (i.e; Windows 7, or Windows XP, etc.) so this is about as specific as I can get for you. I hope this is enough to help you though.
As for me, I am running Win XP, so if I want to change the program that a file/pattern opens in, then I just RIGHT mouse click on that file/pattern, choose "open with" then I click on the software program that's listed. If I don't see it, then I look further down and click on "Choose program", then go through the list and find the right one.


----------



## YorkieMama (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank you so much for the lovely blanket pattern. I added your name and the KP post link to the document and saved it. I definitely want to give credit to the designer for any pattern that I use.


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

Well thank you too, and you're welcome.


YorkieMama said:


> Thank you so much for the lovely blanket pattern. I added your name and the KP post link to the document and saved it. I definitely want to give credit to the designer for any pattern that I use.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

MizNoOne said:


> I am posting my pdf of Crystal's baby blanket including the pictures again. Hope it works!


It is perfect! Thanks for the help! I can't wait to make it!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I've converted CrystalP's pattern to a PDF document for those who don't have Word.


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

Thank You so much! I loved your blanket.


CrystalP said:


> I used size 7mm for the ruffle and size 5 circular on the blanket .
> 
> 
> babybop said:
> ...


----------



## Momunum (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern, but I don't see a picture. Can you help me?


----------



## Whalestooth (Nov 25, 2012)

When you leave 3 stitches on the needle what needle do you leave them on


----------



## GreenOrganza (Nov 28, 2012)

janneygirl said:


> elizabeth12 said:
> 
> 
> > I just this minute joined and somehow landed on this page. Can we see a picture of this blanket?
> ...


I'm new here as well, and it seems I am already on Page 1, but still no picture is shown.

I downloaded the pattern thinking the picture may be there, but unfortunately it wasn't. I would really love to see this before committing time and money into making it to find out what it actually looks like.


----------



## GreenOrganza (Nov 28, 2012)

It took me some time, but I finally realised the blanket was in amongst 'Pictures', so to save anyone else having any problems, I have put the link to the photo below.

What I don't know at the moment is whether you will have to copy/paste the link into your browser address bar, or whether it will work just by clicking on it.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-110949-1.html


----------



## ylostn (Mar 10, 2011)

Crystal...when making the ruffle do you pick up stitches and knit it on later?? Also, do you just keep repeating the 8 rows until you reach the length to go around the blanket? Maybe if I have to ask these questions I don't need to try knitting it!! You did such a nice job and by now you know how impressed we are...it is beautiful and looks like such an heirloom.


----------

